# PTE - A with Stammering



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm trying to do PTE-A on 20th October '15, Only one concern I have here is that I have a Stammering issue.

Will I get less points if I stammer during my Exam (Re-Tell Lecture, Read Aloud or Repeat Sentence)

Guide me on this.


----------



## m.vettri (Nov 5, 2014)

starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm trying to do PTE-A on 20th October '15, Only one concern I have here is that I have a Stammering issue.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I see you have scored 7.5 in speaking in IELTS, which is a good score.
Yes, stammering will be an issue. But you dont have to be very fast.
you can speak in medium pace and dont need to hurry.

You may even give another shot at IELTS. Just 0.5 short in writing. 
To improve your score in writing. you need to go the extra mile. write complex sentences. clear paragraphs. clear introduction and conclusion. I did it when I wrote it.

All the best.


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

m.vettri said:


> Hi,
> I see you have scored 7.5 in speaking in IELTS, which is a good score.
> Yes, stammering will be an issue. But you dont have to be very fast.
> you can speak in medium pace and dont need to hurry.
> ...


I second this, but first you should go for a re-evaluation if you're confident that you did well in the exam. I've been thru this and got 0.5 increased in both speaking and writing hence enabling me for applying for 189.

It cost Rs. 6,500/- and if scores change the amount is refunded back to you. Try it mate, who knows it might work for you as well?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can request an accommodation for the stammering if you can get a doctor's certificate. Ask IELTS/PTE about it. 

I know that IELTS allows accommodations for disabilities with proper documentation.


----------

